# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Teen Earth RP

## youssarian

OK everyone, I'm a day later than planned - my bad, I've been busy with various things!

Chapter 1 - Depleted Resources

By raiding nearby houses and a couple stores that were a few blocks away, you have been able to accumulate enough food and supplies to hold you over for the past three months. But now enough remains for about six days, and you need to get more before it's gone.

This means venturing out further than before, far enough from the place you have established as your home base that any roving strangers could be a threat for you, even if you are armed.

And go from there!

----------

